# Pigeon HARNESS?!?!



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

OKay so I went to a different the petstore than I usually go and I'm a sap for buying almost anything. I saw a bird harness and had to buy it!  I brought it home and hooked it up to my show roller hen, Condeleeza Rice. Well she didn't like but settled down once it was on, and didn't seem uncomfortable, just weighed down. She pooped all over my bedroom floor too.  LOL. ANYWAY, I was wondering if you guys have had these or tried them out? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

PapaPigeon,
I have been looking everywhere for some cheap ones. They are all exspensive. How much was yours?
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*No*

Can't say I ever used one. I like my birds free and then I work on having a relationship with my birds. I have a young yellow roller hen who just loves me. I go into the coop and she has to be on me. She grooms and give me kisses. I have to brush her off before I leave.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I bought one for Skye when we went on Animal Planets "Pet Psychic." It was just a safety precaution in case he decided to take off. 

He was very well behaved and didn't fly anywhere. He got annoyed with the harness towards the end of the show and tried to pick it off, it started gradually and then it become a constant source of aggravation for him. I haven't used it since.

Treesa


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Price.*

Yeah, I have good relationship with the birds, but my loft is small so they can't really land on me, plus this way I can show them off without worrying about escapes. Price, I paid $20 for the harness and leash. I got it at Petsmart actually. I got the largest size they had(medium) because my the lady who worked there actually had pigeons when she was younger and said it would be the right size. It sounds expensive but all the ones I've seen on the net are like $50!  The price got cheaper as the sizes went down. I think I'm gonna try it on my cock bird today.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh great! Now I can check it out and may be.... GET ONE! lol I know, I went on www.foyssupplies. com I think it was and yeah they have a lot of great stuff, but the leashes and harnesses were like $39.95 and &40. It was just way to much money. Thanks Matt.
Taylor


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TaylorGS,

If you do that you're going to need to change the saying at the bottom of your posts to:

~Birds on a tether flop together~

Pidgey


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

When I was skimming through webshot I found a guy who "make" a harness for his pet bird (parrot):

http://community.webshots.com/album/139150985xQmOpo

It has step by step on how to make it too.  
I haven't tried to make it yet but I hope to soon.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> TaylorGS,
> 
> If you do that you're going to need to change the saying at the bottom of your posts to:
> 
> ...



Wacky!!!!!!!! Love it, Pidgey 

John


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Haha*

You guys crack me up!


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Well...


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

You all think I am nuts anyway I am sure, but I have one in every size! My Umbrella 'too loves to be in parades and she has to wear one for that, then the roosters wear them to church, I have not worked with the pigeons yet but plan to with my two hand fed chicks  Hey its fun!

Christina


----------



## Lolita's Mom (Jan 1, 2005)

*Pigeon Harness with diaper*

I bought a flightsuit for Lolita that has diapers in it. I was never
able to get it on her. She shredded it with her claws. It was very very
expensive and the leash was very very heavy with a large clasp on it.
A string would be better. I thought she could wear it around the house, because I NEVER put her in her cage until about 9 p.m. every night. I let her out at 6 a.m.

In the meantime, I trained Lolita to come to me when I blow a police whistle.
So, now I take her outside and let her fly. When it is time to go in, I blow the whistle. She flys to the roof, I open the door wide and she zooms into the house. If I sit outside once in a while for coffee in the patio, she feeds on the ground. A Mourning Dove came to her today (mateless) but she pecked it. I thought she would be interested, since she spends most of her time in the house in a basket hung at the ceiling with the Ty Peace Dove in it.

She used to peck the Peace Dove but now she cuddles it!!!!
Photo uploaded of Lolita in basket with dove.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ahh... the depth and mystery of (dove) love!

Pidgey


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh how cute! Where did you buy the diaper? Thanks for the pic. very cute.
Taylor


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

*Whoa!!!*

I looked up flight suits and there was all kinds of colors! I was so surprised! As soon as I have some more money I will get one and maybe even 2. lol Can't wait.
Taylor


----------



## Lolita's Mom (Jan 1, 2005)

*Flight suit and eggs*

I got the flight suit at www.birddiaper.com. 
I got the x-tra wide but, even though I never got it on her - it looked too small.

Lolita layed an egg! I guess she really is a girl! I took another picture. Here it is:

Lolita's Mom

I am going to put these pics up on
community.webshots.com/user/gkoehler 
sometime today.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

My dad is going to buy me a flighty suit today at Petco! Oh I am excited. lol I hope that they have some. 
Taylor


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

That is wonderful! Hope all goes well!
Taylor


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

He got to Petco, And they didn't even know what he was talking about. So he got a Ferret lead and Harness. I thought that it was safe because it looked safe. Bu i put it on Tyler and it was like really tight and wasn't working. So...... NEVER AGAIN!!!!! But I will soon order a Flight suit!
Taylor


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Wrong Store*

I got mine at Petsmart, I like them alot better than petco, but they are further away from my house. Sorry I should have said the store. Thye even helped me pick the right size. Good Luck Taylor.


----------

